# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tìm tài liệu ebook học joomla cho người mới bắt đầu

## nguyenvanhoang99

Các bạn nên tìm đọc cuốn 
- Beginning .Joomla From Novice to Professional
http://bookonline.byethost31.com/download.php?idfile=47
mình có cuốn ebook khá chi tiết để tra cứu các hàm API cho Joomla
link download http://bookonline.byethost31.com/download.php?idfile=130

----------


## nguyenthypro

Một số hình ảnh về ebook cho mọi người xem nhé còn nhiều ebook lắm em không post hết lên được. 
http://bookonline.byethost31.com/pictures/9.png[/IMG]
Link download http://bookonline.byethost31.com/
[IMG]http://bookonline.byethost31.com/pictures/15.png[/IMG]
Link download http://bookonline.byethost31.com/
[IMG]http://bookonline.byethost31.com/pictures/13.png[/IMG]
Link download http://bookonline.byethost31.com/
[IMG]http://bookonline.byethost31.com/pictures/14.png[/IMG]
Link download http://bookonline.byethost31.com/

----------


## tindaica

Tài liệu cho bạn về Joomla, Free Templates, Extensions and Tutorials,joomla, MooTools, Jquery, javascript, framework, Ajax, template, theme, Open Source, software, portal, wordpress, phpBB, drupal, magento, eCommerce, forum, free book, ebook, free psd, free template

Tất cả có trong trang joomquery.com

----------

